# Hey hows it goin



## Tony_H (Sep 21, 2008)

Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Tony. I'm from Ohio. Been into horses since I was 13. I have a 3 year old solid paint. Been trying to find the time to train her, but with 2 jobs and a 1 year old I just try to get out there every chance I get. She's doing good so far. So I hope to get to know some of you. Love the site. Tony


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi!!  

I hope you have as much fun here as we all do!! :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome Tony!

I know how you feel about the training situation, I have the same problems!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

welcome to the horse forum!!! 
same problem too!! got 2 boy's (7months and 2 1/2) and 2 horses !!!


----------



## Tony_H (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and I'm sure I will enjoy.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

welcome to the forum!!  

have fun posting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum!


----------

